# If You Think Elon Musk Is Focused On Tesla Model 3 Production A Peek At His Twitter



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

OMFG, he's not at the Gigafactory 168 hours per week!


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

But still, if I were him, I would tweet more often about the Model 3 progress. Yet he tweets about other things. Model 3 is the main bread for the company's debt management and future revenue.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Hollie Maea said:


> OMFG, he's not at the Gigafactory 168 hours per week!


No, and there's no need for him to be there all of the time. He just shouldn't claim a dedication and focus that he does not have.

Model 3 production would probably be better off is Musk stayed away, and instead hired someone with actual automotive production experience and gave them authority to run the operation properly, maybe he should just go play with rockets and tubes.

Also, the Model 3 problems are at the Freemont vehicle assembly plant, not Panasonic's battery operation at the Gigafactory.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Brian
There is NOBODY - NOBODY at all still alive who has done what Musk has done in the Automotive business
So unless he managed to get somebody like Ford reincarnated then he can't _"hired someone with *more* actual automotive production experience"_

I suggest that you stick to pontificating about things that you do know about


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Working on nesting teck ,a new area . They are developing a line using this and there will be never ending problems , it's the nature of building.


----------

